# 4k blu-ray player



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

Do you need to purchase a separate 4k blu-ray player to show 4k content or can you use a 4k disv in a regular blu-ray player? I have a Samsung 3D blu-ray player now.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I think you will need a new Blu-ray player. Unless I'm mistaken, we're a ways from having 4k Blu-ray discs available to consumers.


----------



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can get a blu-ray player that will upscale to 4K now for under $100.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I havent heard what size the discs are going to be for the 4k content but it would have to be 10 plus gb wouldnt it? Hard to believe they can put that much content on a single disc


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

orion said:


> I havent heard what size the discs are going to be for the 4k content but it would have to be 10 plus gb wouldnt it? Hard to believe they can put that much content on a single disc


Since Blu-ray is already over 40gb the 4k discs will be much larger.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Compression/encoding has gotten much better. I've seen some venders using the redray players at trade shows. It seems sony and soon other companies are pushing to hard disc storage as opposed to physical media. If we see this whole net-neutrality issue resolved then it's likely we'll see 4K streaming start to really take off.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

While this may offer some improvement over 1080P, it's not going to look as good as native 4k.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I believe the plans are for 3 disc sizes for 4k: 50GB (existing size, 82Mb/s bitrate), 66GB 108Mb/s bitrate , and 100GB 128Mb/s bitrate. And as far as scheduling, everything that I have seen indicates that they will start to become available in 2015. So we really aren't far away. 

Of course I'm sure that means they will be a premium when they come out like original blu-rays or 3D blu rays are now.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

rambocommando said:


> I believe the plans are for 3 disc sizes for 4k: 50GB (existing size, 82Mb/s bitrate), 66GB 108Mb/s bitrate , and 100GB 128Mb/s bitrate. And as far as scheduling, everything that I have seen indicates that they will start to become available in 2015. So we really aren't far away.
> 
> Of course I'm sure that means they will be a premium when they come out like original blu-rays or 3D blu rays are now.



Remember when laserdisc was premium lol... my uncle still has his pioneer laserdisc and a good 100 movies or so. still watches them.


----------

